# SoCal Photgraphy Meet Up



## Guinness Man (May 13, 2012)

San Diego Swimwear Photography (San Diego, CA) - Meetup


----------



## Josh220 (May 13, 2012)

When is it?


----------



## Guinness Man (May 15, 2012)

theres one May31


----------

